# Bypass Question



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

Here's the deal...I was just apppointed last night for a civil service community, The town bypassed two people to get to me. I was told it still needs to be approved through civil service so i guess my question is, Is this basically a formality? If the people fight it, am I in jeopordy? Any info would be helpful.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

No, worst case scenerio, (in 5 years when civil service actually rules on the appeal) the applicants bypassed would be placed at the top of the list during the next hiring process for the town, if the civil service commission rules they were unjustly bypassed.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Did the town bypass them *to* get to you or did they bypass them *and* got to you?


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

I guess you could say got to me. They interviewed us and made there selections, I am unsure of the reasons for there choice but am very happy the way it worked out.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Good for you, best of luck and a long and safe career.


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

If you got the word that you are hired then guess what???? You're hired dude!!! They can appeal but even if they win they must wait for the next open positions. Congrats to you.


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

smd6169 said:


> Good for you, best of luck and a long and safe career.


Thanks, its been a long road.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

HPD104 said:


> Thanks, its been a long road.


 A long road??? You're 23! Just kidding, congrats on getting hired.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

HPD104 said:


> Thanks, its been a long road.


just remember, the light at the end of the tunnel might actually be a train coming at you

good luck.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm 23 and got on my department a year ago and they bypassed several people, not really a big deal, but it does have to be approved by civil service. Hence it could delay your academy start date while thye sort out paperwork.


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

ROBOCOP1982 said:


> I'm 23 and got on my department a year ago and they bypassed several people, not really a big deal, but it does have to be approved by civil service. Hence it could delay your academy start date while thye sort out paperwork.


I sure hope not, they are trying to get us into this next class. I already had a spot there for another department, and then this happened. So all my stuff if done, just need approval.chief thinks by monday, atleast thats what he said today when I signed the conditional offer, The other agency isnt going to be to happy....That should be a fun sit down.....


----------



## maracuja (Jun 30, 2006)

You are hired, congrats and God speed.


----------

